# How we going to recognise each other at Rodbaston?



## ukglyn (Oct 4, 2008)

I already know how to spot lil05 as she has already said what top she will be wearing, as she wants a big hug from an Al Murray look-a-like.:whistling2::flrt::lol2:

Thing is how are we all going to know each other to say hi?

Is it all worth us posting what top we are going to be wearing?


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

its worth doing this i only recognised ashmashmash issa gaz wohic (coz of her top )dexters dad ,fishboy and purpleskyes diddnt say hi to all though sorry this was at pras so is deffo worth sortin this out tbh


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

haha ill be the blonde wearing new rocks! usual daily attire 

although if i can be bothered i may consider getting a top with Chondro13 on it... lol : victory:


----------



## hooked_on_dragons (Mar 17, 2008)

If anyone wants tee shirts with their user name printed on then PM me & I will ask my hubby how much he can do them for (to include p&p). I think we have some white tee's in stock so he could probably do them this week. We could also print a pic of a reptile (of your choice of course!) as well if you wanted. PM me with what you would want & we can give you a price :2thumb:


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

any one know when this is?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Rodbaston is on 16th November.

Don't forget you can buy a RFUK Lapel badge, doesn't show your username but then you can harrass random people wearing the badge and say oi, who are you then? :whistling2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

hooked_on_dragons said:


> If anyone wants tee shirts with their user name printed on then PM me & I will ask my hubby how much he can do them for (to include p&p). I think we have some white tee's in stock so he could probably do them this week. We could also print a pic of a reptile (of your choice of course!) as well if you wanted. PM me with what you would want & we can give you a price :2thumb:



haha cool can you do any black ones with green writing?

shop in town will do it for about fifteen quid, but would rather give you the business : victory:


----------



## sharkymarky (Aug 14, 2008)

ill be the one wearing all black, probably byuing something that she shouldnt be as the bf isnt coming along to keep an eye on her mwhahaha! :2thumb:

Emmipez and her bf will also be with me xx

(bampoisongirl)


----------



## sharkymarky (Aug 14, 2008)

ukglyn said:


> I already know how to spot lil05 as she has already said what top she will be wearing, as she wants a big hug from an Al Murray look-a-like.:whistling2::flrt::lol2:
> 
> Thing is how are we all going to know each other to say hi?
> 
> Is it all worth us posting what top we are going to be wearing?


If theres any David Tennant lookalikes, im ur girl! Plus the bf is at work :whistling2:

(bampoisongirl)


----------



## Me001 (Aug 23, 2008)

I will have 2 poss 3 kids in tow who all look like me

And I will be wearing a Ospreys black rugby top and jeans.

I will also be wearing one of my crystals (ill make sure it is out of my top and on show)

Please feel free to say hi.

Wayne


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

I will be the ginger one, ash wont be too far behind either


----------



## hooked_on_dragons (Mar 17, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> haha cool can you do any black ones with green writing?
> 
> shop in town will do it for about fifteen quid, but would rather give you the business : victory:


cool, that would be great, thanks!! : victory: Unfortunatly though the inks that that he uses will only show up clearly on the white tee shirts :bash: Got prices now though...£9.99 plus cost of postage for just "chondro13" on the front or if you want it on front & back then it will be £11.99 plus postage. If you wanted to go ahead with it even though it is a white tee shirt can you please pm me whether you want a small, medium or large shirt and also your email address so we can email you a proof of what will go on the shirt to make sure you are happy with it :2thumb:


----------



## ukglyn (Oct 4, 2008)

I will be in jeans & a black Guinness rugby top with the Engalnd rose.
If you see me give me a nudge & say hi.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

ukglyn said:


> I will be in jeans & a black Guinness rugby top with the Engalnd rose.
> If you see me give me a nudge & say hi.


 ill knock you over


----------



## ukglyn (Oct 4, 2008)

lil05 said:


> ill knock you over


I'll look forward to it, is that before, after or during the hug:lol2:


----------



## Me001 (Aug 23, 2008)

If UKGLYN is wearing a England rugby top I'll have to wear my Wales commerative black top 125 yrs of welsh rugby


----------



## ukglyn (Oct 4, 2008)

Me001 said:


> If UKGLYN is wearing a England rugby top I'll have to wear my Wales commerative black top 125 yrs of welsh rugby


 
Sounds faie enough to me mate,:2thumb:


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

I'll be wearing a bright yellow neon coat with pink fur tassles and knee high boots, keep an eye out and give me a wave!!!


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

i have a tattoo of a spider on the back off my head :blush:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i have three arms, a pirates eyepatch and prosthetic leg. apparently i will blend right in.


----------



## ukglyn (Oct 4, 2008)

fantapants said:


> i have three arms, a pirates eyepatch and prosthetic leg. apparently i will blend right in.


Sounds just like the penkridge locals, no chance of spotting you then i'm afraid:lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

ukglyn said:


> Sounds just like the penkridge locals, no chance of spotting you then i'm afraid:lol2:


LMFAO

all hail the ale


----------



## ukglyn (Oct 4, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> all hail the ale


& welcome the wine for the ladies, fruit based drink:lol2:


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

ukglyn said:


> I'll look forward to it, is that before, after or during the hug:lol2:


 oo giving me choice now


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

hopper said:


> i have a tattoo of a spider on the back off my head :blush:


awesome... i'd like my head tattooed but then i'd have to shave it... not happening!

I should have rainbow hair again by then... right down to my waist, can't miss me =D


----------



## ukglyn (Oct 4, 2008)

lil05 said:


> oo giving me choice now


Yeah why not your, you choose!:whistling2:


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

il be the 1 calling my boyfriend a nob cuz he wont let me buy something


----------

